# Inter - Udinese. Sabato 16 Dicembre ore 15. Tv e streaming.



## mefisto94 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Turno casalingo ad un orario insolito per l'Inter che afffronta l'Udinese Sabato alle ore 15 per difendere il primo posto. 

Partita fruibile su Sky, Premium e le rispettive piattaforme streaming.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Razionalmente auesta l'inter la fovrebbe vincere facilmente. Ovviamente spero nel miracolo di Oddo nove feci.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

gol di icardi scontatissimo


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Solito culo Inter


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Solito Handanovic pazzesco.

L'inter comunque è una macchina, è solo questione di tempo per il classico 2-1 in rimonta.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore per l'Udinese non dato
La palla non era uscita 
Pazzesco


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore Udinese


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore Udinese!


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Godoooooooooo


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

*Gooooooolllll 

2-1 Udinese*


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2017)

ora sentiamoli questi allenatori piagnoni e lamentoni sul var mica var, ancora una volta invece il var rimette le cose a posto dopo un errore dell'arbitro facendo giustizia.

a mio modo di vedere abbastanza sconcertante il commento di gentile e muraro su sky che si chiedevano se la mano di santon fosse veramente da rigore, piu' netto di cosi' se more.

cmq ora la rimontano vedrete


----------



## koti (16 Dicembre 2017)

Che roba Santon.


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

prima o poi la fortuna finisce e quando finisce sei fregato.


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2017)

Gooooooooooooolllll


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2017)

1-3 udinese!


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Goooooool Melme schifose


----------



## Dany20 (16 Dicembre 2017)

1-3 si cavolo!!


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Finito il culo Inter ecco i risultati


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Era chiaro che prima o poi calassero, a partire da oggi. Bene così.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

*Barak Obama! 3-1*


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

ma sti qui non erano da scudetto e prendono 3 gol dall'udinese?


----------



## sette (16 Dicembre 2017)

godo come stessi trombando Rachel Cook


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma sti qui non erano da scudetto e prendono 3 gol dall'udinese?



Ma quale scudetto...

Manco se giocassero da soli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Sto godendo


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

tohir uno di noi


----------



## koti (16 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'inter comunque è una macchina, è solo questione di tempo per il classico 2-1 in rimonta.


Grande.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2017)

Bello lo striscione dei tifosi che chiedevano i titolari in Coppa Italia. Forse era meglio pensare un po' di più alla partita di oggi.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Questi pagliacci non arrivano nemmeno quarti 

Segnatevelo.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che Del Neri... completamente negato per questo mestiere. L'allenatore più scarso d'Italia, alla pari con Ridolini.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Dicembre 2017)

solo per Spalletti sono dove sono, la rosa per qualità e profondità è nettamente inferiore a quella del Milan, adesso i vari Skriniar, Vecino, Borja Valero, D'Ambrosio ed escrementume simile stanno scoppiando


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Questi pagliacci non arrivano nemmeno quarti
> 
> Segnatevelo.



ehh questo è un po' difficile. Noi siamo troppo dietro e la Lazio è una massa di piagnoni


----------



## LukeLike (16 Dicembre 2017)

L'ha pure colpita male Barak. Segno che tutta la fortuna della Sfinter stia iniziando a ritorcersi contro?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> ehh questo è un po' difficile. Noi siamo troppo dietro e la Lazio è una massa di piagnoni


Esatto, il problema è questo, solo questo.


----------



## koti (16 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto perfetto, tranne per il fatto che ho Handanovic al fantacalcio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'ha pure colpita male Barak. Segno che tutta la fortuna della Sfinter stia iniziando a ritorcersi contro?


Sarebbe ora che venisse anche dalle parti di milanello.
Fino a dicembre ha assistito a Milano solo sti qua, ora basta


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Questi pagliacci non arrivano nemmeno quarti
> 
> Segnatevelo.



se tohir va piu spesso allo stadio e probabile, sperem


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> ehh questo è un po' difficile. Noi siamo troppo dietro e la Lazio è una massa di piagnoni



La Lazio deve recuperare una partita

Arriveranno loro sopra all'Inter


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che Del Neri... completamente negato per questo mestiere. L'allenatore più scarso d'Italia, alla pari con Ridolini.



guarda che oddo farà strada, ha un idea di calcio chiara. Se non c'èra gattuso lo avrei preso tranquillamente.


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2017)

godo come un turco, però le situazioni le hanno cmq create , soprattutto sui piazzati dove la prendono sempre loro di testa (noi su 200 corner la prende na volta bonucci per sbaglio).
skrinjar non è scoppiato anzi grandissima partita pure oggi ,che campione sto qua che culo l'inter a trovare uno cosi' forte.

in calo piuttosto nettamente oggi perisic, lontano parente di quello visto ad inizio anno.

e santon è un mediocre soprattutto tatticamente.


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La Lazio deve recuperare una partita
> 
> Arriveranno loro sopra all'Inter



la lazio spera di recuperare nani e anderson nel girone di ritorno. perke cosi sono troppo corti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Grande regalo di compleanno per i nostri 118 anni! Grazie Udinese


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Come godo. Quando perde l'Inter è sempre una bella giornata.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Grande.





Quanto godo. Spero che si sciolgano, ma non credo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahahhahahah ora mi gusto i pianti di testa di finocchio


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Questi pagliacci non arrivano nemmeno quarti
> 
> Segnatevelo.



Juve, Napoli, Roma, e poi chi? Lazio?
Direi che il quarto posto ce l'hanno quasi assicurato, anche perchè hanno fatto tantissimi punti, davvero troppi, soprattutto in relazione a quanto hanno mostrato


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Juve, Napoli, Roma, e poi chi? Lazio?
> Direi che il quarto posto ce l'hanno quasi assicurato, anche perchè hanno fatto tantissimi punti, davvero troppi, soprattutto in relazione a quanto hanno mostrato



Questi fanno la botta .
La Lazio è subito dietro e ha una partita in meno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Spero che la Lazio arrivi sopra all'Inter, anche perchè oltre ad essere tifoso milanista simpatizzo molto per la Lazio, avendo praticamente quasi tutti i parenti tifosi sfegatati della Lazio.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Sky in lutto

Adani in primis


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


>


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sky in lutto
> 
> Adani in primis



Hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello anche ad Ambro.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Madonna quanto piange sto Adani


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Dicembre 2017)

Poveri cocchi, che è successo? E' dura giocare ogni tre giorni e senza il culo che ti assiste?


----------



## James45 (16 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


>



Dixit!


----------



## Asso_86 (16 Dicembre 2017)

L’Inter è questa, poco da fare


----------



## sette (16 Dicembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Madonna quanto piange sto Adani



godo


----------



## Serginho (16 Dicembre 2017)

Appena hanno cominciato a giocare ogni 3 giorni...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

La partita infrasettimanale contro il Real li ha provati fortemente... nel secondo tempo non hanno combinato niente


----------



## Black (16 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente la fortuna è finita. Speriamo si confermino alla prossima


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

GODO

Che vi avevo detto? Appena il C li abbandona questi finiscono dietro di noi


----------



## Stex (16 Dicembre 2017)

Su Sky han fatto vedere la b, i servizi su Napoli e Roma ... niente inter ancora...


----------



## 1972 (16 Dicembre 2017)

ho vista solo la sintesi della partita e mi pare che le ***** hanno tirato 2000 volte in porta ......


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ma non avevano già ammazzato il campionato, proclamandosi vincitori già a dicembre?!?!?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> GODO
> 
> Che vi avevo detto? Appena il C li abbandona questi finiscono dietro di noi



non è così. Ho visto tutta la partita e hanno perso sostanzialmente per sfiga. Se giocano come oggi non sono molte le partite nelle quali possono essere sfortunati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non è così. Ho visto tutta la partita e hanno perso sostanzialmente per sfiga. Se giocano come oggi non sono molte le partite nelle quali possono essere sfortunati.



Ne hanno vinte almeno 5 che non meritavano .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne hanno vinte almeno 5 che non meritavano .



sicuramente, ma ormai hanno preso fiducia nelle proprie capacità e hanno fatto già una barca di punti. Imho il quarto posto è già loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sicuramente, ma ormai hanno preso fiducia nelle proprie capacità e hanno fatto già una barca di punti. Imho il quarto posto è già loro.



Noi lo scorso anno eravamo secondi ora


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Noi lo scorso anno eravamo secondi ora



.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Prima o poi si infortunierà icardi.. E li saranno **** amari per loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi si infortunierà icardi.. E li saranno **** amari per loro



Se si fa male Maurito non ne vincono più una


----------



## vanbasten (16 Dicembre 2017)

idolo


----------



## ilcondompelato (16 Dicembre 2017)

Godo.
Sempre detto che questi hanno un culo della madonna, senza il quale non sarebbero neanche sesti


----------



## James Watson (16 Dicembre 2017)

*gODDO*


----------



## ilcondompelato (16 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso finiranno di scrivere nella fogna su di noi.
Ci sono tre topic dedicati a noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se si fa male Maurito non ne vincono più una



Calma, non ora, deve spezzarsi il 1 Febbraio, a mercato chiuso


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se si fa male Maurito non ne vincono più una



appunto.. ilproblema è che non ha mai avuto un infortunio


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto ampiamente prevedibile, i valori tecnici sono chiari, questa è una compagine da quinto posto (anzi, sesto, se non ci fossimo suicidati).
Loro sanno di doversi giocare il quarto posto con la Lazio, e infatti chi di dovere si è mosso per tempo, con un massacro arbitrale quasi senza precedenti nelle ultime tre giornate. Spero non basti.

Ci vediamo il 27, profughi senza patria!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calma, non ora, deve spezzarsi il 1 Febbraio, a mercato chiuso


Magari, preghiamo


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Dicembre 2017)

Se Orsato (membro dell'Inter Club di Schio prima di entrare nell'AIA, vi risulta?), addetto al VAR in Roma-Inter, avesse segnalato il netto rigore su Perotti per il potenziale 2-0, questi sarebbero dietro di noi. Basta mezzo episodio per cambiare una stagione di 180 gradi.


----------



## Milancholy (16 Dicembre 2017)

"Simpatico" (marcidenti cit.) presente natalizio anticipato. Tra un punch e un vin brulè m'ero scordato della partita delle mer-de...ma l'ebbro rincasare è stato dolce e corroborante. Le zebrette mi stanno a cuore dai tempi di Zico (idolo) e quando si lanciano in exploits di tale portata mi "stimolano" alle soglie dell'erezione.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Sia lodato il Signore finalmente hanno perso sti cessi


----------



## Milancholy (16 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sia lodato il Signore finalmente hanno perso sti cessi



E mi fumo pure una "paglia contemplativa" in modalità post-coito...


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Terza vittoria di fila per Oddo. Bravo!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto molto bello. Se la prossima non la vincono cadono nello psicodramma


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2017)

godo tantissimo per questa sconfitta. 

ma già dei segnali c'erano stati in settimana con la figura di menta in coppa italia col pordenone. 

massimo oddo uno di noi


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Dicembre 2017)

Godo soprattutto per Mastrolindo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> guarda che oddo farà strada, ha un idea di calcio chiara. Se non c'èra gattuso lo avrei preso tranquillamente.



sbaglio o Oddo è uno Zemaniano?? se si,ne farà poca di strada


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Voglio Bonucci prima della partita che faccia il gesto del 3 a 1


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sono Icardi e spesso perisc dipendenti.. sarà anche rra che questi si infortuniano perchè non hanno MAi infortuni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Noi lo scorso anno eravamo secondi ora



che dicevi scusa? Ci vedi ancora avanti a loro a fine anno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Ci stiamo INTERIZZANDO pure in queste cose ca...o....

Loro fanno una figura da pippe? E noi subito una peggio!!


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2017)

L'80% della stagione dell'Inter passa dallo scontro diretto con la lazio


----------



## Jaqen (18 Dicembre 2017)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'80% della stagione dell'Inter passa dallo scontro diretto con la lazio



Lollo


----------



## jacky (18 Dicembre 2017)

L'Inter prima di Natale fa sempre le solite figure. Aveva già perso punti con il Torino. 
Se regali 5 punti a Udinese e Torino non vai da nessuna parte.
Peccato che la Lazio è massacrata dagli arbitri.

Resta il fatto che sono davvero scarsi, anche più di noi, e Spalletti sta facendo un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'Inter prima di Natale fa sempre le solite figure. Aveva già perso punti con il Torino.
> Se regali 5 punti a Udinese e Torino non vai da nessuna parte.
> Peccato che la Lazio è massacrata dagli arbitri.
> 
> Resta il fatto che sono davvero scarsi, anche più di noi, e Spalletti sta facendo un miracolo sportivo.



A me non sembrano cosi scarsi come dite. Icardi è un Top Player assoluto! Perisic è forte, Candreva è discreto. Borja e Vecino sanno giocare a calcio. La difesa se la cava! 

La partita contro l'Udinese non l'ho vista, ma ho visto gli highlights. Praticamente l'Inter ha preso a pallonate l'Udinese, che con gran fortuna ha vinto. Perdere in questo modo non causa gravi danni, perché la prestazione è stata più che buona, almeno da quel poco che ho visto. Perché sta ad indicare che la squadra c'è e gira bene.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me non sembrano cosi scarsi come dite. Icardi è un Top Player assoluto! Perisic è forte, Candreva è discreto. Borja e Vecino sanno giocare a calcio. La difesa se la cava!
> 
> La partita contro l'Udinese non l'ho vista, ma ho visto gli highlights. Praticamente l'Inter ha preso a pallonate l'Udinese, che con gran fortuna ha vinto. Perdere in questo modo non causa gravi danni, perché la prestazione è stata più che buona, almeno da quel poco che ho visto. Perché sta ad indicare che la squadra c'è e gira bene.



Primo tempo dovevamo chiudere in vantaggio, secondo tempo però un po' disuniti, soprattutto dopo l'erroraccio di Santon. Ecco... Santon... non ci sono miracoli che tengano...se in rosa hai cessi a pedali, sempre cessi a pedali rimangono e la vaccata è dietro l'angolo


----------



## Roccoro (18 Dicembre 2017)

Se posso dire la verità l'Inter ha un 11 dove che per 7/11 più o meno sono alla pari con noi, ma ha quei 4 giocatori di livello superiore che sono: Handanovic, skriniar (vera rivelazione), perisic e Icardi, in più si sono rinforzati prendendo 2 buoni centrocampisti di cui uno lo avrei voluto al Milan (Valero).
L'unica loro pecca sono le riserve dato che alcuni acquisti non si sono rivelati all'altezza ma per questo possono risolvere l'estate prossima.
In più spalletti ha rivitalizzato alcuni giocatori ed ha dato u gioco, anche se non bellissimo, alla squadra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'80% della stagione dell'Inter passa dallo scontro diretto con la lazio



tra la vostra sconfitta e la nostra c'è un abisso. Alla fine sono entrambe partite da 0 punti, ma avendole guardate entrambe posso dire che l'Inter anche nella sconfitta mi ha dato l'impressione che sia stata una casualità l'aver perso. Il Milan ha quel classico atteggiamento del vorrei ma non posso dove si fa girare questa palla in modo anche spesso esasperato per poi prendere l'imbucata in contropiede.

Secondo me l'Inter per la convinzione mentale che ha adesso la Lazio la mangia e la sputa in mille pezzi.


----------



## fra29 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se posso dire la verità l'Inter ha un 11 dove che per 7/11 più o meno sono alla pari con noi, ma ha quei 4 giocatori di livello superiore che sono: Handanovic, skriniar (vera rivelazione), perisic e Icardi, in più si sono rinforzati prendendo 2 buoni centrocampisti di cui uno lo avrei voluto al Milan (Valero).
> L'unica loro pecca sono le riserve dato che alcuni acquisti non si sono rivelati all'altezza ma per questo possono risolvere l'estate prossima.
> In più spalletti ha rivitalizzato alcuni giocatori ed ha dato u gioco, anche se non bellissimo, alla squadra.



Appunto. E hanno gli uomini in dirigenza e la società per risolvere gli ultimi problemi inserendo tasselli ad hoc...


----------



## Milanlove (18 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se posso dire la verità l'Inter ha un 11 dove che per 7/11 più o meno sono alla pari con noi, ma ha quei 4 giocatori di livello superiore che sono: Handanovic, skriniar (vera rivelazione), perisic e Icardi, in più si sono rinforzati prendendo 2 buoni centrocampisti di cui uno lo avrei voluto al Milan (Valero).
> L'unica loro pecca sono le riserve dato che alcuni acquisti non si sono rivelati all'altezza ma per questo possono risolvere l'estate prossima.
> In più spalletti ha rivitalizzato alcuni giocatori ed ha dato u gioco, anche se non bellissimo, alla squadra.




Skriniar è fortissimo, a me in difesa sembra già un top player fatto e finito.
Botta di fortuna incredibile per loro.


----------

